# This section vs. The Workbench



## Chris (Jan 20, 2006)

If you're looking to post a lesson to the workbench, please see this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5314

Otherwise, if you've got a quick bit of technique/info that you're looking to share, it goes in here.


----------

